# Fishing around Parris Island?



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What would one target this time of year around Parris Island or over at Fripp Island? I'm going down to my nephew's graduation at Parris Island on the 19th, and I'll be there from Wednesday to Friday. I was thinking about taking maybe a couple smaller rods to see if pups or trout are around, or I might bring the heavers if there are drum around. Any advise is appreciated. Not asking for specific spots or secret holes, just curious about what to target if I want to sneak out and wet a line while I'm there.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Cant help you there, but I wish I lived in that area. the fishing is tremendous in port royal sound and the surrounding area. Maybe its time to relocate!


----------



## peeeeetey (May 29, 2014)

reds and sharks in the creeks that drain the marshes. I fish at Harbor Island which is right north of Fripp. Hwy 21 crosses Johnson Creek between Hunting Island and Harbor island. You can pull over and go under the bridge and fish the creek. The bait we use is mullet cut or live. We go large with 90 lb steel leader and 4x, 9/0 circle hooks on a Carolina rig.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Trout and pups are there. The 2nd Battalion Pond on Parris Island can be a great spot. Pull right off the road and fish the 2 big culverts on incoming tide. The shoreline around the pier and ramp at the Broad River bridge have produced for me.

Congratulations and thanks to your nephew.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Correction.....3rd Battalion Pond


----------

